# Rocket Wand Steam Tips



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

Not sure if this is one for this forum, but I was wondering if anyone knew if the Rocket steam wand tips for the la spaziale mini vivaldi, and was hoping someone might know as they seem quite similar?

Cheers.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.chriscoffee.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/Steam_Tip_Chart_01172014.pdf


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

But also be aware of the fact that they change from time to time as per Bella Barista advice discussed here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=34974


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for that, that's great. Been trying to find out what thread size for ages.

I did message Bella Barista and they mentioned they do change frequently.

Might just have to get one that might match and try it!


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a quick update, the Rocket tips do fit the la spaziale vivaldi 2, if anyone looks this up in the future.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/set-of-4-steam-tips-for-rocket-machines.html


----------

